# Digitech RP Series ....



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Anybody ever use or purchase a Digitech RP Series multi-effect modeling processor? Whatcha think about it? They look pretty good for the price to me, but I'm wondering who has used any?

JiMBo


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i have an RP100 collecting dust. it was a nice introduction to effects, and i think it helped make me a better player overall. it's not very well suited to live performance though, as it has a bit of a delay when switching patches. putting it in a true-bypass looper might have pretty good results. the amp sounds are, for the money, not bad, but you can probably get a pod 2.0 used for about the same price, and it sounds better IMO. the tremolo and delay effects on it are quite good though.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*pod 2.0*

Ok, I've never heard of the Pod 2.0 .... so I will look into it. I have a Marshall MG30DFX so I have a little bit of effects in there but I'd like to try some other effects. I have Reverb, Delay, Chorus and Flange on the amp, and it sounds ok I guess.

Any other opinions on the Digitech RP Series or the Pod 2.0??

Thanks ....

JiMBo


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I was looking at getting the one that had the jamman built in.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Basic difference. Line 6 POD 2.0 is an amp/cab modeller. Line 6 POD xt is that plus multi effects 

http://www.line6.com/products/pods/


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I was looking at getting the one that had the jamman built in.


Yeah, that's another sweet feature that interested me. 

JiMBo


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Basic difference. Line 6 POD 2.0 is an amp/cab modeller. Line 6 POD xt is that plus multi effects
> 
> http://www.line6.com/products/pods/


Thanks, I'll look into this. Never even heard of these till now.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Pod 2.0 and XT*

Pretty nice stuff there ... wow, anyone use POD?

JiMBo


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimbo_francis said:


> Pretty nice stuff there ... wow, anyone use POD?
> 
> JiMBo



I had an RP200 for a couple of weeks. I can't remember exactly why I got rid of it but I do remember it wasn't up to whatever task I bought it for.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I had an RP200 for a couple of weeks. I can't remember exactly why I got rid of it but I do remember it wasn't up to whatever task I bought it for.


I really like the POD XT, it really seems to pack a punch, it really does have a lot of features I like including special setups already for many hit songs, which seems pretty neat. 

My friend has an RPx400 and I really liked it that is why I was kinda leaning towards that one, or a RP300/RP200 whatever price seemed right.

Both have their pros so I gotta decide now ... :-(

JiMBo


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

I've owned an RP-300 for a few years now. It's a decent unit, with OK effects and amp modeling. It can be tricky to get good sounds when placed in front of a guitar amp because the unit's preset sounds rely on the amp modeling, which you obviously don't need if you're already running through an amp.

I only use mine when I travel these days - it's fantastic when you want to rock out in a hotel room with headphones on - but for "serious" playing I rely on the individual effect pedals on my pedalboard.

IMHO the RP-300 is a good beginner's unit or if you're on a tight budget, but that's about it. If you're really serious about getting great guitar tones, you'll find yourself looking to "upgrade" quite soon.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Imported_goods said:


> I've owned an RP-300 for a few years now. It's a decent unit, with OK effects and amp modeling. It can be tricky to get good sounds when placed in front of a guitar amp because the unit's preset sounds rely on the amp modeling, which you obviously don't need if you're already running through an amp.
> 
> I only use mine when I travel these days - it's fantastic when you want to rock out in a hotel room with headphones on - but for "serious" playing I rely on the individual effect pedals on my pedalboard.
> 
> IMHO the RP-300 is a good beginner's unit or if you're on a tight budget, but that's about it. If you're really serious about getting great guitar tones, you'll find yourself looking to "upgrade" quite soon.


Thanks for the review.

JimBo


----------



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

*rp 21d*

i've had the rp21d for probably 7 or 8 years. it's been a bit of a maintenance hog in recent years, but nothing major and nothing i couldn't easily fix. when switching patches, i too get a small delay in switching over. it might not have the sexiest tone around, but bang for your buck, it (was) one of the better pedals you could find. tube preamp, for a bit more warmth, pretty solid assignable expression pedal, and more effects and settings than you'll know what to do with. i think it's not really suited for live play, but i've played numerous shows with it, and the pedal has never let me down. it has surprisingly good connectivity for a pedal from nearly a decade ago...spdif, midi, etc. one last thing i found surprisingly nice was its ability to blend solid state and tube distortion. not half bad.

if you can ever try one of these guys out, give it a shot. they still pop up on ebay now and again. compared to the pods, these may not sound as nice (totally based on preference, mind you) but they would blow the pods out of the water in terms of functionality and effects selection.

check this out for a more lengthy review: http://www.rnettles.com/effectstips.htm


----------

